
Manifold Garden (Escheresque Puzzle Game) Teaser - SonOfLilit
http://manifold.garden/
======
Willamin
This reminds me a lot of the game Antichamber: [http://www.antichamber-
game.com](http://www.antichamber-game.com)

~~~
justinpombrio
Reminds me more of Monument Valley. Though Antichamber is a better game :-).
[http://www.monumentvalleygame.com/](http://www.monumentvalleygame.com/)

------
AndrewOMartin
Are there any hints as to what the puzzles are?

Also, I only see "impossible architecture" as in very large structures, and
floating elements, nothing that plays with perspective like Escher.

I appreciate that a teaser is going to hold back on some information, but I
reserve the right to consider being teased a frustrating experience.

~~~
SonOfLilit
Submitter here. I twitted the creator in the hope that he'll answer this great
question, because I have no idea.

In the meanwhile, seems like the Steam page has some more info?

[http://store.steampowered.com/app/473950/Manifold_Garden/](http://store.steampowered.com/app/473950/Manifold_Garden/)

~~~
WilliamChyr
Thanks for sharing it here!

------
mmjaa
The music and general aesthetics reminded me of Tranquility:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbLhw_zJiFo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbLhw_zJiFo)

I wonder if this game will have a similar degree of simple mechanics...

------
bchjam
There's a great GDC talk about level design for this game by its creator
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ed2zmmcEryw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ed2zmmcEryw)

------
I_am_Jared
Fyi, William Chyr streams his work on this game on Twitch.
[https://www.twitch.tv/williamchyr](https://www.twitch.tv/williamchyr)

------
marcosscriven
I love the shading style - is this simply called 'flat shading'? There's still
a subtle gradation. Talking of puzzle 3D games, I really want Portal 3.

~~~
SonOfLilit
When I was in highschool I found a demo for a driving game that had a 3D
engine based on splines (so all of it vector).

The aesthetics were amazing. This reminds me of them.

I recently spent a whole night googling and eventually traced it to a guy
called Zotoaster based on some old gamedevboards.net forum posts, but I
contacted him and he says it's all long gone. Not even a screenshot left :-(

